

Statistically evaluating Internet auction authenticity - baltcode
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1740-9713.2011.00470.x/abstract

======
baltcode
I could see this being used by existing auction sites, or an opening for a
startup.

